# winter cuts



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It depends on what you're going for. Length isn't an issue in keeping your dog clean, since I assume all our poodles here are mostly indoor. If you want your dog not to bring in a bunch of snow when you let her out, then I'd go short, but if that's not an issue, this is a fun time to do longer cuts, like I do.

I'm growing both Vegas and Vienna out into full lamb cuts, I want BIG legs, this clip would be too warm for the summer, and I have them chill on a towel when they come inside to give the snow some time to melt.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you! she's been in a lamb, in fact that was the standard cut for her done by her groomer. last winter, as per my request, we put her in a modified CC - it was styled like the CC, but a little shorter to make it easier to deal with. however, soon i will have my hv dryer so taking care of a longer clip should be as tough.

FS, do you have any pics of the lamb cut with the fuller legs?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll be giving my spoo the Miami clip for the winter! So not much of a long haircut. I'd love for him to be in the German! But I think the lamb looks great on all poodles.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel my mini was in a miami during the summer and now I'm growing him in a full(er) lamb cut. Now he looks like he's in a puppy/utility trim.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I currently don't have any pictures with fuller legs, but this is my goal with Vienna


Currently









Goal









For those that aren't groomers and like this clip, I did a #3 on Vienna's body from her shoulders back, then down her rear, stopping just above the hock. I scissored in her shoulders and chest, and scissored in her kind legs to blend it in.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Great timing for this question as Bella is on her way to the groomers tomorrow. Our weather has already turned cold so I'm going to ask her groomer to keep her in a longer coat for the winter.

Hopefully I will be able to manage it - this will be her 1st winter....


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Mine were in Miami's for the summer, and I'm growing them out so I can attempt a modified Scandinavian/Euro T-clip or something similar. It might not work out as I'm no professional, but I'm going to give it a shot.  It gets pretty cold here during the winter!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, my groomer who, BTW is in love with Sunny because he LOVES being on a table, has decided his legs are not right yet and she is growing him out. I am looking to get a raincoat for the winter to keep the snowballs at bay, but I want this clip to be the "holiday card clip" -- so we are going longer. I looked at the neopaws.com and Hurtta (sp?) dogwear, and poodleit, too, and will end up with something so I can grow him out more on his legs. Jake was kept in a basic kennel clip and never got that long and it was a hassle, so I can only imagine Sunny with snowballs......


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I currently don't have any pictures with fuller legs, but this is my goal with Vienna
> 
> 
> Currently
> ...


jessie's been in a lamb very similar to this. FS i have a couple of questions: do you have the neck shorter or is it longer to blend with the body? her groomer use to keep her neck thick, but i don't like it like that. i like the line of the poodle neck to show somewhat. i love their long necks and i think when the hair is kept long it thickens it too much. i am open to any feedback on this as i want to learn. 

now about the legs - she currently still has poms, remnants of her summer CC, although her hair, all over is much longer now. with the clip you are showing, although the whole leg is fuller, would you keep the poms or trim them to completely blend with the leg (kinda like a bell bottom)?


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the lamb for winter that's what most of our lot go into although I may put Shadow back into a short scandi again I've got ages to think about it anyway still spring over here :aetsch: 
)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This winter Millie will either be in an HCC or a modern!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> This winter Millie will either be in an HCC or a modern!


:confused3: i don't know what either of them look like - i will have to look them up.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the look of the modern and would love to see Bella grow into that style. But she is what the groomer stated as "coat challenged" so I don't know if this will be possible. Her most "challenged area" is her legs - the hair is very fine and fly away - she's only 11mo old so hopefully her coat will improve.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

QUOTE=ChocolateMillie;201591]This winter Millie will either be in an HCC or a modern![/QUOTE]

i'm sorry, i'm so new to all this grooming stuff. only last year did i start to ask jessie's groomer to do something different with her. cm, can you tell me where i can find pics of these two cuts? i have the shirley kalstone book - i can look when i get home if the modern cut is in there - however, what does HCC stand for?[


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> :confused3: i don't know what either of them look like - i will have to look them up.


A modern is a stylized lamb with style influence from show puppy trim. HCC is historically correct continental. Shorter, more manageable.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> A modern is a stylized lamb with style influence from show puppy trim. HCC is historically correct continental. Shorter, more manageable.


thank you! found a pic right here on the forum!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> ...can you tell me where i can find pics of these two cuts?[/COLOR][/FONT][


I found these sites to be helpful:

Standard Poodles - Clip Styles

Grooming the Standard Poodle


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL, i'm slack. temperance will be in a growing out miami and seelie will be just growing out.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> jessie's been in a lamb very similar to this. FS i have a couple of questions: do you have the neck shorter or is it longer to blend with the body? her groomer use to keep her neck thick, but i don't like it like that. i like the line of the poodle neck to show somewhat. i love their long necks and i think when the hair is kept long it thickens it too much. i am open to any feedback on this as i want to learn.
> 
> now about the legs - she currently still has poms, remnants of her summer CC, although her hair, all over is much longer now. with the clip you are showing, although the whole leg is fuller, would you keep the poms or trim them to completely blend with the leg (kinda like a bell bottom)?


If you want to grow her into a lamb trim or any full leg trim, KEEP the poms! They'll blend easily and you'll have a darling bell look while you're growing her legs out, also, you'll have that gorgeous hock hair that Vegas can't seem to grow.

I like a LOT of neck hair, and I'm growing Vienna's topknot and neck out, so it isn't even really blended since I'm just going to band it anyway. Vegas's neck hair is completely blended from his head to his shoulders though. He has crap hock hair, but he has a gorgeous mane. I'm also not keeping collars on mine at the moment, since collars and neck hair is a bad combination.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> If you want to grow her into a lamb trim or any full leg trim, KEEP the poms! They'll blend easily and you'll have a darling bell look while you're growing her legs out, also, you'll have that gorgeous hock hair that Vegas can't seem to grow.
> 
> I like a LOT of neck hair, and I'm growing Vienna's topknot and neck out, so it isn't even really blended since I'm just going to band it anyway. Vegas's neck hair is completely blended from his head to his shoulders though. He has crap hock hair, but he has a gorgeous mane. I'm also not keeping collars on mine at the moment, since collars and neck hair is a bad combination.


FS how short would you take the body in a modern lamb cut, considering she now has poms. here's a pic of how she looks now


----------

